# Need some help



## karma279 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey all... new(er) to the forum. Fairly new to personal handgun ownership; though I've been around them all my life. I've purchased a Bersa Thunder 45 and a Walther P22. Love them both..
But my question is about a friends Smith 40. He bought it 8 or so years ago.. he got paperwork from his seller (with original owner handprinted info) with it (case and all). He's 99% sure it's legit (not hot)
But he's having to order a part for it (a piece that makes the slide kick back into place)
Every site he's went to order from wants the serial #... and I guess the local smith would run the #'s too. Is there a place to order parts for these without having to give this info? 
Again... we're 99% sure it's legit. But you never know... 
What do you guys recommend? Have an insider run the #'s?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's the only way a parts outfit has to know they are sending the right part. They all go by the serial numbers or parts numbers.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

try sending the serial except with an XX in place of the last two digits. Be sure to use the prefix letters as well as the right count of the digits.

ABC1234 would be ABC12XX


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Geez, I'd think he'd _want_ to know if it's a stolen gun. If it is, it should be returned to its rightful owner.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Tell him to send the serial #.

WM


----------

